# Trawler "The Laforey" found



## billo (Sep 3, 2010)

Sunk on Norwegian coast 50 years ago. Found this week.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

any more news on this one, or links to info.
cheers, neil.


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

A Piece here and a video clip which is mostly Norwegian but gives you some idea.

http://www.thisisgrimsby.co.uk/news...-56-years/article-2600919-detail/article.html


----------



## billo (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks Clevewyn I have the same

http://www.thisisgrimsby.co.uk/news...-56-years/article-2600919-detail/article.html


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks lads...very interesting even though i can't understand what they are saying, but hopefully some closure at least for the family...god bless them.
neil.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

The log shown on the film clip is that of Barney Warman, Radio Operator on the Grimsby trawler "Stockham", which was trying to render assistance on the night of the storm. Barney is now 86 and following the story with great interest and deep sadness as he knew many of the people on Laforey.

John T.


----------



## hari kari garry (Jul 22, 2007)

*Laforey latest news*

I have been informed that today 12 September 2010, the Norwegian divers will make an attempt to raise the Laforey's Anchor.
I have seen a photo of it on the Seabed.
They have also located the Bell which says LAFOREY 1949. I have not seen a picture of the bell as yet.
I dare not share these photos as they may hold a copyright.
However if I get permission I will happily share them with Ships Nostalgia.
The wreck is laying in about 35 Metres of Water and the currents are very tricky for the divers.
The stern is pretty much smashed to pieces but the bow is in fairly good nick.

The divers hope to create a monument to Laforey and the Crew on the Island of Batalden in the Sogn Og Fjordane region of Norway near Floroe. Bataldan is only about 6 miles east of the reef.
The Laforey hit a Reef called Sendingane Approximately 11:40 hours GMT on the 7th February 1954 and the Wireless operator bravely managed to give out two Mayday Messages, the last of which said we are heeling over. What a brave act.
All 20 crewmen died probably on the early morning of the 8th February 1954.
Johanness Theodorus Besselling was the only crew members body found for certain. He was about 70 miles to the north of the accident several days later and was picked up by a Norwegian fishing Boat. Mr Besselling was wearing an unmarked lifejacket. Mr Besselling was recognized by his tattoos and his wife gave permission for his remains to be buried in Alesund Norway.
The Grave was cared for by a Norwegian Fishing Gear Factory owner for many years. The Grave site has now been reused by another family. I can say all of this because I am a Grandson of the Skipper William Mogg.

I hope to hear tonight if the Anchor was successfully raised.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

"The Grave site has now been reused by another family."

Forgive my ignorance here, but how can the Grave site be reused by another Family?


----------



## hari kari garry (Jul 22, 2007)

Coastie said:


> "The Grave site has now been reused by another family."
> 
> Forgive my ignorance here, but how can the Grave site be reused by another Family?


Perhaps the Grave plot was only paid for for a number of years and then other people can be buried in that same grave. that is the only explanation i have for my statement.
I have seen a photograph of the current headstone with the later family buried in that grave. No mention of Mr Besselling though. I have seen a photograph of a Graveyard in Grimsby being Bulldozed and turned into a children's play area.
As you may well imagine burial is not for me.


----------



## lilguy43uk (Apr 17, 2007)

*Common practice*



Coastie said:


> "The Grave site has now been reused by another family."
> 
> Forgive my ignorance here, but how can the Grave site be reused by another Family?


And sometimes necessary when cemeteries become overcrowded. Plots that haven't been attended to for a few years get used again.


----------



## hari kari garry (Jul 22, 2007)

hari kari garry said:


> I have been informed that today 12 September 2010, the Norwegian divers will make an attempt to raise the Laforey's Anchor.
> I have seen a photo of it on the Seabed.
> They have also located the Bell which says LAFOREY 1949. I have not seen a picture of the bell as yet.
> I dare not share these photos as they may hold a copyright.
> ...


Because i do not know how to uplift the latest photos of the Bell of Laforey and the Reef etc, an internet Colleague has uplifted the pictures on to this website.
I was given permission by my Norway contact last night, to release these photos that were themselves only taken yesterday.
the misshapen Bell was really weird to see, because in my head for some reason I was expecting a perfect Bell shape.


----------



## yamahabob (Dec 1, 2013)

hari kari garry said:


> *Laforey latest news*
> 
> I have been informed that today 12 September 2010, the Norwegian divers will make an attempt to raise the Laforey's Anchor.
> I have seen a photo of it on the Seabed.
> ...


My uncle guy was the radio operator on this ship,I am now 74 and served in the merchant navy for many years,I sent some photos of him to the radio station in Grimsby that were having a play on the radio over it,they said they would send me a copy but they never did..cheers from me Bob Harrison


----------



## Markanycz32 (Jan 26, 2021)

yamahabob said:


> My uncle guy was the radio operator on this ship,I am now 74 and served in the merchant navy for many years,I sent some photos of him to the radio station in Grimsby that were having a play on the radio over it,they said they would send me a copy but they never did..cheers from me Bob Harrison


----------



## Markanycz32 (Jan 26, 2021)

The laforey my grandmas brother was on this his name was Bernard Pratt aged 27 he was a fireman at the time it got lost at sea


----------

